# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Light Box Fabric?

## jessica87

Been reading on line about DIY photo light boxes, I'll like to know what is a good fabric to use? I'am still reading up so I don't have too much knowledge about it.

----------


## scooter11

A lot of people use white muslin.  Its kind of like a bed sheet type material. Hope this helps.  

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk

----------


## satomi325

I use muslin to diffuse the lighting.
But I photograph my snakes on a white poster board to keep the surface smooth and clean.


Example.
Not my photo, but my set up looks exactly the same

----------


## jessica87

> white muslin


Muslin? Have to look that up hopefully I can put some up at the local craft store.





> But I photograph my snakes on a white poster board to keep the surface smooth and clean


On some sites they use were white foam boards.

----------


## DooLittle

If you have a Joann fabrics,  they carry muslin.

----------


## jessica87

> If you have a Joann fabrics, they carry muslin.


No, I have a hobby lobby and a Michael's at my local mall. 

Where can I also pick up some plain poster boards?

----------


## Libby

> No, I have a hobby lobby and a Michael's at my local mall. 
> 
> Where can I also pick up some plain poster boards?


Michael's will carry poster board, I don't know if it will have muslin. (My local Michael's doesn't have a fabric section and my Jo-Ann's has a huge one. No Hobby Lobby here.)

One quick suggestion: Jo-Ann and Michael's accept each others coupons. Check both their websites before you go and print out whatever you find.

----------


## DooLittle

You can also get the poster board at your local Dollar Tree if you have them.  Or Target.

----------


## jessica87

> You can also get the poster board at your local Dollar Tree if you have them


That sounds like a winner, I have plenty of those around here, I like cheap lol..

Look's like I have a project for this weekend..

Oh light's, my light box will be all white, what kind of bulbs to get and wattage would be good?

----------


## satomi325

Get daylight bulbs. Use at least 3 or more, otherwise the photo lighting isn't that even.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JeremyBlake

Just get white seamless paper.  :Smile:

----------

